# Mirage Man HAIII Camo Mag Luminus SST-50 Dual Shark Buck Mod



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a mod using one of Brian's special rare HAIII camo Mags. I was never a fan of camo flashlights but this one is absolutely beautiful! Wish I wasn't MIA from CPF back.

Big thanks Dennis (LED Zeppelin) who supplied me with the recoded Remora & for helping me wire up these special versions of Remoras. Grateful to have the king of multi emitter mods to turn for help & for being so helpful. :twothumbs

The host is bored out to fit 8xAAs & since this is using Shark Bucks there's a wide range of battery configurations the owner can use. I kept it simple & cost effective to get this one going. 

Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:

-Mirage Man finned & grooved HAIII camo Mag2D
-Luminus PhlatLight SST-50
-Dual 3A Shark Buck drivers
-Recoded Remora supplied by LED Zeppelin
-LED Zeppelin's Shark sinks
-Modified HAIII DHS heatsink
-Custom battery adapter
-Powered by two AW IMR18500s or two IMR26500s
-Sputtered stock reflector
-UCL glass
-Green glow powder/epoxy

Measured at the emitter:
High - 5.6A
Med - 1.4A
Low - 450ma









Sputtered stock reflector






Glow epoxy






















I choose to use a HAIII DHS heatsink to help match the camo HA. Milled grooves for the emitter leads although I don't have a mill. 






Made a slug to fill in the empty bottom






Machined the bottom of the switch for better contact with the IMRs











Battery holder to hold the IMR18500s






*EDIT:* Now with 2x IMR26500 option







Some other pics:

Heatsink prior modifications











Battery holder





This was only one thrid of the mess










Battery holder contact































Thanks for looking!


----------



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

Made a new reflector for the HAIII Camo Mag with slightly less sputtering. Unfortunately I don't have any P7 or MC-E Mags on hand to compare with. All I have to compete are a SilverLegacy Mini HID Mag (WA 10w Solarc) & a Mini "MR-X" LuxV X4T @ 1.5A. Beamshots taken at 10ft.


Left: SST-50 HAIII Camo Mag, Right: SL Mini HID Mag (WA 10w Solarc)






Left: SST-50 HAIII Camo Mag, Right: Mini "MR-X" X4T @ 1.5A


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Beautiful work Will. Flawless craftsmanship, great host!*

Are you able to achieve a tight focus with a modified DHS heatsink? LedZep created a dual buckshark SST-50 masterpiece for me, and had to raise the pedestal quite a bit higher than standard the MC-E and P7 sinks.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> *Beautiful work Will. Flawless craftsmanship, great host!*
> 
> Are you able to achieve a tight focus with a modified DHS heatsink? LedZep created a dual buckshark SST-50 masterpiece for me, and had to raise the pedestal quite a bit higher than standard the MC-E and P7 sinks.


 
Yes it can but I am using the stock reflector. The KD reflector (assuming it's still the same as I had tried a while back) is a tad bit shorter than the stock Mag reflector.

When I saw Dennis'/your mod I was worried as I already had the heatsink on order. Then I noticed the pot & the mention of the reflector adjustment. So I assumed the pot was the reason for the need to raise the pedastal as the head would come in contact with the pot if screwed down too far. Since I was not planning to use the pot I went ahead with what I had in mind & it worked out. I love Dennis' pot mods!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 5, 2009)

Will,

I have a very professional sputtered Mag reflector  that I haven't tried. I tried a standard HS Mag reflector, but there was too much of a clover leaf pattern, so opted for the KD LOP reflector.

That makes me feel a little better since I just ordered Jo's SST-90, and there was so much chatter on it possibly being too short, but I guess you saw that already!

Thanks again!!

P.S. I think I'm ready for a little of the glow around my emitter, the blue looks great.

*EDIT: Will, I apologize for the interruption to this most excellent build. I see that you have already answered all my questions in the Brightlumens SST-50/SST-90 heatsink thread. Somehow with the Texas get together and family things I missed your post in that thread.*


----------



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Will,
> 
> I have a very professional sputtered Mag reflector  that I haven't tried. I tried a standard HS Mag reflector, but there was too much of a clover leaf pattern, so opted for the KD OP reflector.



LOL, I remember now.  I've got some adapters coming this week that will allow me to use different tips for a different paint. I'm going to do a lighter one for this Mag to get better throw, this one is a tad bit too heavy. If it comes out good I'll make an extra to send your way. I'll let you know.


----------



## moviles (Oct 5, 2009)

nice build.:thumbsup:

why not 2x 26500 imr?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Will, beautiful work as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome work again...:naughty:


----------



## wquiles (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome work Will. You are doing fantastic work with that lathe 

Will


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 5, 2009)

beamshots?


----------



## tx101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Outstanding :twothumbs

Excuse me for asking such a stupid question, but what gauge wire are you
using ?


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! :thumbsup:



moviles said:


> nice build.:thumbsup:
> 
> why not 2x 26500 imr?



for real... i'm confused because there are a lot better battery options for a 2D mag!


----------



## Mettee (Oct 5, 2009)

weight maybe, or ease of charging the smaller cells? could carry spares in your pocket or pack better. cost too.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing workoo:


----------



## karlheinz3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! That is awesome! I can't wait to play with it! I love the green glow epoxy! I just bought a titanium Olight warrier to play with and actually use. Your work and Brian's host are far too special to actually use for anything but showing off and exhibiting in a display case! Many thanks to Dennis for his contribution too! I feel honored that you guys created this masterpiece for me! Thanks soooooo much! Karl :twothumbs


----------



## Mettee (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey DZ great work,

I was curious if it is possible to run three sharks with the remora...I dont have any experience with these boards yet. I have seen ledzep use a pot, the way I understood the remora does the pots job? although I think I have seen both used in his builds. Just curious because I am going to try out one of these sst50/90 builds and I like this method of driving the led.

drew


----------



## sygyzy (Oct 5, 2009)

Unbelievable work!

Some questions:

1. Did you make the lug for the bottom to increase heatsinking? How did you attach it to the DHS?

2. How do you apply the epoxy + GITD so perfectly?

3. What is the shiny metallic thing beneath the LED as it's mounted on the DHS?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you all!  :wave:




moviles said:


> nice build.:thumbsup:
> 
> why not 2x 26500 imr?


 


jar3ds said:


> WOW! :thumbsup:
> for real... i'm confused because there are a lot better battery options for a 2D mag!


 


Mettee said:


> weight maybe, or ease of charging the smaller cells? could carry spares in your pocket or pack better. cost too.


 


darkzero said:


> The host is bored out to fit 8xAAs & since this is using Shark Bucks there's a wide range of battery configurations the owner can use. I kept it simple & cost effective to get this one going.


 

When someone contacts me for a build I respond by asking 20 questions. The reason is I want the owner to know exactly what they are getting & get exactly what they are looking for asuming it can be done. If the owner is unsure & or not familiar with their options I will do my best to help them make that decision or explain their options. 

Karl contacted me to do a build for his Camo Mag. I asked questions as usual, Karl decided to leave the decision on the entire mod up to me. Battery configurations is one of the questions that I ask since I don't know what Karl has on hand or prefers to use. Again Karl left the decisions up to me. 

Mettee is correct. :thumbsup:
After planning out what I wanted to do, I originally was going to use 3x 26500s. Then I thought 3x 26500s may be impractical as I assumed this light may not be a user because of the rarity of the host. Multiple 26500s can get expensive & if one does not have the right charger for them charging them can be time consuming. I remembered that the light was bored to fit 8x AAs. NiMhs are cheap but charging 8 AAs can get boring very quick & again not sure if Karl uses 8x AAs, has them on hand, or even likes to use them. I know I don't. 

So I decided to go with the cheapest & easiest solution to get this light going. 2x 18500s fit this catagory, not expensive, relatively quick & easy to charge. We can always change the battery configuration once the light was complete & as jar3ds mentioned there are a lot of configurations possible with this host. Now that it is done time to touch base with Karl again. 





nanotech17 said:


> beamshots?


 
I'll get some up after I make a new reflector to get a bit more throw out of it. I'll include two reflectors for Karl, one for throw & one with a wider beam.




tx101 said:


> Outstanding :twothumbs
> 
> Excuse me for asking such a stupid question, but what gauge wire are you
> using ?


 
No such thing as a stupid question in my book.  I'm using 22, 26, & 28 awg, all teflon jacketed wire.




karlheinz3 said:


> WOW! That is awesome! I can't wait to play with it! I love the green glow epoxy! I just bought a titanium Olight warrier to play with and actually use. Your work and Brian's host are far too special to actually use for anything but showing off and exhibiting in a display case! Many thanks to Dennis for his contribution too! I feel honored that you guys created this masterpiece for me! Thanks soooooo much! Karl :twothumbs


 
Karl, I'm very happy to hear. I do this as a hobby, it's what I love to do so meeting or going beyond the owner's satisfaction is what's most important to me. It's an honor to have built this host for you & I thank you. :twothumbs




Mettee said:


> Hey DZ great work,
> 
> I was curious if it is possible to run three sharks with the remora...I dont have any experience with these boards yet. I have seen ledzep use a pot, the way I understood the remora does the pots job? although I think I have seen both used in his builds. Just curious because I am going to try out one of these sst50/90 builds and I like this method of driving the led.
> 
> drew


 
Drew, yes it should be possible if the Sharks function as they are supposed to. Just be sure to wire up the Remora according to which version of Remora you have. This recoded one requires different wiring from the ones that are currently available at the Shoppe. I learned from Dennis that the Sharks don't always respond to the Remora's controls & I also experienced this issue with this build. I moved the Remora from the master driver to the slave driver & lucky for me the Shark that originally did not respond to the Remora functioned fine as the slave. When I encountered the issue, I got the correct output from both drivers, just did not get any multi level control from the Remora. Master Dennis would be the one that is most knowledgeable in this area & could probably confirm this.




sygyzy said:


> Unbelievable work!
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> ...


 
1. Yes I machined a solid slug of aluminum to fill the cavity on the bottom of the DHS. I made it a very tight fit & used thermal epoxy to attach it permanately.

2. Um, that's a secret!  J/K. I use slow cure epoxy & a dental pick to apply it. A bit of OCD helps as well. Patience is important & I take my time but at the same time you have to be prompt before the epxoy starts to set. Slow cure epoxy helps it level out. I know this doesn't explain much on how I do it but it's tough to explain the technique.  Once you do a few times you'll get it.

3. The emitter is mounted directly onto the DHS. There is nothing else in between the emitter & the DHS except for a thin layer thermal epoxy. The "shiny metallic things" you see are where the "centering tabs" used to be that I machined off. You can see them in the picture of the DHS before it was modified.


I think I covered everything? If I missed anybody's question please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## wquiles (Oct 5, 2009)

darkzero said:


> 2. Um, that's a secret!  J/K. I use slow cure epoxy & a dental pick to apply it. A bit of OCD helps as well. Patience is important & I take my time but at the same time you have to be prompt before the epxoy starts to set. Slow cure epoxy helps it level out. I know this doesn't explain much on how I do it but it's tough to explain the technique.  Once you do a few times you'll get it.



Will - You do a great job with the glow in the dark application - you must have a steady hand. What is OCD?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 5, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Will - You do a great job with the glow in the dark application - you must have a steady hand. What is OCD?


 
Obsessive–compulsive disorder :thinking:

Maybe just a perfectionist :naughty:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Will - You do a great job with the glow in the dark application - you must have a steady hand. What is OCD?


 
Thanks Will. 

My brothers say I have a bad case of OCD but I have no idea what they are talking about. I looked it up & it's something called Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. :thinking::shrug:  

Practice really does help with applying glow powder/epoxy. Here are some examples:


*In 2004 some of my first ones:*

My very first Mag mod, Mag3C, my first sputter job.

















Mag4D, more of my early sputtering







*Then in 2006:*










Sputtered reflector













*Then from 2008:*


This one is actually the same Mag3C as in the very first picture from 2004 (my first Mag mod)that I upgraded when I came back to CPF
*



*


































LOL!












*2009:*

Tritiums & glow epoxy






















By now I've learned to become patient.  The tritiums & glow were the most time consuming to do as they sit just at the same level as the glow epoxy.


----------



## sygyzy (Oct 6, 2009)

Will, where do you get the connectors shown in the Mag mods? Model/brand/store would be helpful.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 6, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Thanks Will.
> 
> My brothers say I have a bad case of OCD but I have no idea what they are talking about. I looked it up & it's something called Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. :thinking::shrug:
> 
> ...



Totally awesome job dude - great pics too!

I definitely need some help with the reflector sputtering - any tips you can share?

Will


----------



## darkzero (Oct 6, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Totally awesome job dude - great pics too!
> 
> I definitely need some help with the reflector sputtering - any tips you can share?
> 
> Will


 
Sure, I'll send you an email or PM in the next few days. (have to work late ).


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 7, 2009)

hook me up on that pm/email.... i am very impressed with your sputtering!


----------



## degarb (Oct 7, 2009)

How many lumens ya suppose can you get at 400 milliamps? PWT?


Looking forward to beam shots.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 8, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> Will, where do you get the connectors shown in the Mag mods? Model/brand/store would be helpful.


 
I got them from a local surplus electronics store. I know Frys carries them too. They're Molex KK connectors, same as the typical fan connector in a PC except they are two pin instead of three.

http://www.frys.com/product/1899085?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

http://www.frys.com/product/1899351?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG





jar3ds said:


> hook me up on that pm/email.... i am very impressed with your sputtering!


 
You got it.





degarb said:


> How many lumens ya suppose can you get at 400 milliamps? PWT?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to beam shots.


 

Sorry, no idea. I have no way of measuring lumens.


----------



## Mettee (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey DZ

I would like the sputtering tips as well.

Drew


----------



## easilyled (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic, clean, perfection as always Will. :wow:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Totally awesome job dude - great pics too!
> 
> I definitely need some help with the reflector sputtering - any tips you can share?
> 
> Will


 
Will, posted here. Not sure how much help it will be but please don't hesitate to send me a PM or email if you got any questions.

:wave:


----------



## wquiles (Oct 10, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Will, posted here. Not sure how much help it will be but please don't hesitate to send me a PM or email if you got any questions.
> 
> :wave:



Got it - thanks much for sharing this knowledge with us - I have been practicing, but I still need more time with the spray can 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2009)

Beamshots posted.

Now I see that my Mini HID Mag needs a 14W upgrade! :candle:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2009)

Now with 2xIMR26500 option.....

Karl will be getting both adapters for 2x IMR18500 & 2x IMR26500, battery charger for the IMR 26500, & 2x IMR 26500. Remember this is a 1.8A single cell charger so please do not try to charge any 3.7v battery that has a capacity of less than 2200mah (IMR18500 & IMR18650 ok).

:wave:


----------

